# How to eat more fiborous veggies



## trapper124 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok i am trying to lose weight.  Alot of weight.  Well i need to eat more fiberous veggies but the thing is i can't stand any of them, like lettuce and stuff of that nature i can't hardly eat it.  I was wondering if yall new different recipes with chicken or with sauces that make any of the fiber veggies taste good or to disguise there tastes?  I'd really appreciate any help.  Thanks


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2008)

Step 1: Grow some balls
Step 2: Open mouth
Step 3: insert fibrous veggies in mouth
Step 4: chew food
Step 5: swallow chewed food
Step 6: enjoy your new healthier life


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea.  I don't like them much either but I try to get them whenever I can.  Broccolli is one of the best and I usually just try to scarf it down first and save better stuff for later.  But just because youre eating it doesnt mean youre going to lose weight!  You need to create a deficit to do that.  That requires you monitoring your caloric intake to some extent.  If youre throwing everything in sauces and recipes youre probably adding a ton of extra calories.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 9, 2008)

I hate them too, but I just eat them.

Just get a two and a half cup bowl and fill it with raw veggies and eat it and then you're done for the day.

Sometimes I will buy Garden Veggie soup from Whole foods. That helps too.

But seriously, you'll have to get over the idea that everything you eat needs to be enjoyable.


----------



## trapper124 (Aug 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Step 1: Grow some balls
> Step 2: Open mouth
> Step 3: insert fibrous veggies in mouth
> Step 4: chew food
> ...




Step 1: Kiss my a$$
Step 2: Grow some balls
Step 3: Take the ridiculous cat off your avatar
Step 4: Did I say kiss my a$$


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

Make a soup with the veggies and puree them in. 

Solved.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 10, 2008)

I just drink a V8.


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Aug 10, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I just drink a V8.



I read a post here that said V8's had too much sodium to drink it often enough to replace real veggies.

Or something like that..


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 10, 2008)

trapper124 said:


> Step 1: Kiss my a$$
> Step 2: Grow some balls
> Step 3: Take the ridiculous cat off your avatar
> Step 4: Did I say kiss my a$$



Ok come on was this necessary ?  if your asking for an opinion dont disrespect others please keep it friendly .

I myself only eat brocoli is the only i like and the reality is that , if you have a goal you have to do whatever it takes to get there , your not a little kid , just do what you have to do ok.


----------



## trapper124 (Aug 10, 2008)

*re*



allnaturalmyass said:


> Ok come on was this necessary ?  if your asking for an opinion dont disrespect others please keep it friendly .
> 
> I myself only eat brocoli is the only i like and the reality is that , if you have a goal you have to do whatever it takes to get there , your not a little kid , just do what you have to do ok.





seemed pretty necessay to me when somebody tells me to grow some balls!


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

take a joke.

But yeah, just eat the food. It takes sacrificies. Find a list of high fiber foods and experiment. Apples have good fiber in them, eat a couple apples a day.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

trapper124 said:


> seemed pretty necessay to me when somebody tells me to grow some balls!



I don't mind. You can flame me all you want. However, my intention wasn't to troll you. I was being blunt and to the point. There are many aspects of my training that I don't like. Some aspects I completely detest. But, I have developed the attitude that whenever I don't want to do something I think to myself "man up, grow some balls, and do it". 

I don't start a thread about how to half ass something because I don't like it. Adding sauce defeats the many of the purposes of eating veggies in the first place. No, you can't add sauces to your veggies if you are cutting. No, you can't add thousand Island dressing to your lettuce if you are cutting. It defeats the purpose, you might as well be eating a cheeseburger if you are going to do that. There is lettuce on a McDonald's cheeseburger, but that doesn't make it healthy. 

If you are serious about loosing weight, check out the stickies in the D&N forums. Take extra note to the carb-cycling threads. They go to extra length to explain what you can and can't have on a cut. Change your attitude. There will probably be a lot of things you don't want to eat, but have to, and there will be even more things you want to eat but can't. Its hard, but you have to learn discipline.


Ninja Edit:
And no, I will not change my avatar. My cat is rocks!


----------



## Perdido (Aug 10, 2008)

pyromaniac327 said:


> I read a post here that said V8's had too much sodium to drink it often enough to replace real veggies.
> 
> Or something like that..



I agree not as good as fresh vegetables but it is made with "real veggies" and is better than no vegetables.

I'm on the road driving allot during the day so a V8 with my mid day meal is most practical for me and is offered only as a suggestion.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 10, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I just drink a V8.



V8 does not contain many of the nutrients in veggies, particularly fiber.

Also, it is mostly tomato, which is not a veggie but a fruit.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> Make a soup with the veggies and puree them in.
> 
> Solved.


That's why I like my idea for veggie-haters.

Honesty, you don't even taste 'em.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 11, 2008)

Theres plenty of recipes in vegetarian cooking. If those are too bland for you and if you like Indian food, for e.g., there are plenty of spiced up veggie dishes.

Personally i don't bother with lettuce as much of a veggie esp iceberg lettuce. I pref to have eggplant, cauliflower, broccoli, mushrooms, cabbage, spinach..etc for my veggies


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2008)

Built said:


> That's why I like my idea for veggie-haters.
> 
> Honesty, you don't even taste 'em.



I'm not a veggie hater - love'm matter of a fact...just kinda hard to eat soup while driving  I have a tough time as it is text messaging 

I like your apple Idea...I can handle that.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with Kelju, there are times when the thought of eating vegetables is almost repulsive. But you still need to discipline yourself if you expect results.
If you do a little research on the kazillion different ways vegi's can be prepped, seasoned, etc. you can eliminate a lot of the bland, average results in flavor that most of us grew up with....hence the dislike for vegetables.
I'm not going to lie...raw vegi's taste like crap (to me anyway), and most people overcook the hell out of others, leaving the majority of the nutrients in the pot. But if you learn how to lightly sautee', bake or grill 'em the flavor is much different from what most people are used to.


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 11, 2008)

Sometimes you gotta just eat stuff you dont like for the greater good.

I gag daily while im eating my raw tomato of the day, but i do it because i know its good for me! 

Like Arnie said no pain no gain, its not just in the gym, its all the things in this lifestyle that we do that we dont like that make us stronger, in the mind and the muscles.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> Sometimes you gotta just eat stuff you dont like for the greater good.
> 
> I gag daily while im eating my raw tomato of the day, but i do it because i know its good for me!
> 
> Like Arnie said no pain no gain, its not just in the gym, its all the things in this lifestyle that we do that we dont like that make us stronger, in the mind and the muscles.




Seriously, you eat stuff you don't like? 
I enjoy all the food I eat.  I don't have to think every meal is a culinary delight, but I won't eat things that don't taste good!

Why suffer? There's a world of food out there!

Besides, it's easy to make things taste GOOD. Why not put your tomato in a salad with some nice balsamic and some good olive oil, salt and some herbs maybe? Steam some broccoli or green beans, butter them and salt them and they're delicious.


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 11, 2008)

Built said:


> Seriously, you eat stuff you don't like?
> I enjoy all the food I eat.  I don't have to think every meal is a culinary delight, but I won't eat things that don't taste good!
> 
> Why suffer? There's a world of food out there!
> ...



I love all vegetables and fruit, with raw tomato's being the only exception. Its actually one of the very few foods i dont like much. Not sure if its the texture or what, but it just sometimes makes me gag.  Theyre so good for you in more than one way, so to answer you question, yes i eat it even though i dont like it.. I even feel good after its done, because it reinforces my comitment to succeed despite the challenges i might face.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2008)

Why not eat them in something you like? Why just choke one down?


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 12, 2008)

I usually eat one when im feeling a bit peckish throughout the day, with half to a litre of water and it fills me up.  Also when your body is breaking down a tomato, it actually expends more calories than whats in it.. So i use it to fill the gap when im hungry between meals or snacks, and consider it a neutral on my food diary.

I pre-plan my meals for the entire day, so by just having a few nuts, or a light snack etc, can turn a moderate or small deficit into a tiny one.

Besides my parents always used to make me eat tomatos at dinner... thats a good enough reason for me to keep doing it!  its certainly not doing me any harm.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

Mclovin!!! Hahaha, I fucking love that name. I am naming my next pet Mclovin.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2008)

*McLovin'*


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 12, 2008)

nice pic!


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> I usually eat one when im feeling a bit peckish throughout the day, with half to a litre of water and it fills me up.  Also when your body is breaking down a tomato, it actually expends more calories than whats in it.


Ummmâ???¦ wanna explain how that one works?


Mclovin said:


> So i use it to fill the gap when im hungry between meals or snacks, and consider it a neutral on my food diary.
> 
> I pre-plan my meals for the entire day, so by just having a few nuts, or a light snack etc, can turn a moderate or small deficit into a tiny one.


I pre-plan mine too. I don't see what this has to do with choking down food that could be made to be enjoyable. 



Mclovin said:


> Besides my parents always used to make me eat tomatos at dinner... thats a good enough reason for me to keep doing it!  its certainly not doing me any harm.



I didn't suggest tomatoes were causing you harm, but why eat them with nothing but water when you could eat them in a way that they taste GOOD?


----------



## massivemass (Aug 12, 2008)

*Great way to get down celery sticks...*

Might defeat your purpose, but I personally like celery sticks with peanut butter. Sounds weird and nasty to some but it's great. Great bulking snack for me...celery is mostly water anyways...


----------



## Perdido (Aug 12, 2008)

Does vegetable salsa contain a sufficient amount of fiber?
To be specific, I'm not asking which is better fresh veggies or salsa because that's a no brainer. Just asking if salsa is sufficient enough.
I'm challenged in the kitchen and walking around job sites with a carrot of celery stick in my mouth is kinda silly not that chugging down a jar a salsa is any better but I do eat it on or with just about everything.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

No, this is McLovin!


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> Also when your body is breaking down a tomato, it actually expends more calories than whats in it..



No, it doesn't.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with Built, you can eat good food even when you diet strictly. 

Just takes a little experimenting and effort.

I've been eating virtually the same meals everyday for 6 months and I still look forward to it everyday.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> I agree with Built, you can eat good food even when you diet strictly.
> 
> Just takes a little experimenting and effort.
> 
> I've been eating virtually the same meals everyday for 6 months and I still look forward to it everyday.



Hahaha, I have been eating the same breakfast for over 3 years. I often it my breakfast meal as my post workout meal, too. It taste as good now as it did 3 years ago.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2008)

heh, I remember my 12 month bulk where I ate microwaved oats and milk w/ pb, whey and fruit mixed in every morning. Half the time I would force feed the last 1/4 down the gullet. It totalled about 1k calories.


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 12, 2008)

Built said:


> Ummmâ???¦ wanna explain how that one works?
> 
> I pre-plan mine too. I don't see what this has to do with choking down food that could be made to be enjoyable.
> 
> ...




Ummm.. no i dont really want to explain it, you can google it if you like.. search for negative calorie foods..

Obviously i havent made myself clear enough when i say i dislike raw tomatoes in ANY WAY.. not just i need to experiment with menus.. i just dont like raw tomatoes.  The end.

As far as making a tomato more enjoyable, see above paragraph.

Given the information you will find if you googled what i suggested, i use a tomato as a tool in my day to day eating, to keep me feeling satisfied if i am a little peckish, without taking up a lot of calories, also it takes longer to digest than it would if i just drank the water alone.. which helps if im at work and cant go and get more water when my glass is empty.

Besides all of that, im hardly the only person in this thread that suggested to just grow some balls and just eat the damn food..  so why target me when i just agreed with what others said?  for f*&ks sake im talking about eating a tomato.. who gives a shit if i do or i dont


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

Newsflash: when YOU make a claim that a food has a negative calorie value, it's up to YOU to back up your claim.

Don't expect me to go looking for proof of YOUR claim. 

I don't know why you feel the need to eat a raw tomato if you don't like them. Why not eat some other food? What's magic about the tomato that you can't replace with something you actually enjoy? You sound like a martyr.


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow i feel like i have some annoying child that continually asks 'yeah but why?' after everything i say.. like some kind of game.. 

You want to know why i feel the need to eat a raw tomato.. well if you re-read my last post, it tells you why, and gives the logic for my decision to do so.  

On a side note, i had a close relative tell me that i should eat a tomato everyday to maintain good health.. whether or not that is true, i really dont care, but that is another reason that i eat a tomato each day.. not that i need to justify myself, but are they good enough reasons for your inquisitive mind? 

Secondly i dont know what i did in particular that got under your skin, all i said in my original post was to just eat the food.. i didnt say he had to eat it raw or plain or anything, i didnt say he couldnt add flavoring or anything.. i just said eat it, however you do it, just do it, so you benefit from the food.

Im not trying to say i know everything about nutrition, because clearly i dont.. But if your trying to mark your territory as the nutrition moderator or whatever, go pee on someone elses doorstep.  At the end of the day your hassling me over a tomato, it seems pointless to me that we're even still talking about it.  Im not saying everyone should do it, im not preaching etc, all i did was share my experiences, because as we all know, while the principles are always the same in this game, different things work for different people.. 

Anyway im gonna leave it at that, and not get myself banned over something so ridiculous, because there is too much good information and knowlegable people on this site, yourself included.


----------



## Built (Aug 13, 2008)

I love tomatoes. 



Ever try the supersweet ones? They're like candy!

Seriously, I'm a really good cook and I hate to see people eating things they don't like. It's just... WRONG lol!

I'll leave you alone. To eat your icky daily tomato. You come to Vancouver, I'll make one taste good for you, how about that?

I would like to hear about these negative foods though. I do understand that tomatoes have lycopene in them, which has anticancer properties, and also pectin, which can be satiating. Other foods have these qualities however - for example, watermelons and pink grapefruits. Also guavas. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2008)

supposedly tomatoes and apples, somehow pineapples, somehow watermelon  and other veggies and fruits contain so few calories that it costs more to digest and pass them than it actually contains in it.  I've read differing views on the concept.


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 13, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> supposedly tomatoes and apples, somehow pineapples, somehow watermelon  and other veggies and fruits contain so few calories that it costs more to digest and pass them than it actually contains in it.  I've read differing views on the concept.



I couldnt have said it better myself, here is a list i found on the web of the more common foods belived to be in this 'negative calorie' class:

Fruit 
??· Apples
??· Blueberries
??· Cantaloupes
??· Cranberries
??· Grapefruit
??· Lemons
??· Papayas
??· Pineapples
??· Prunes
??· Raspberries
??· Strawberries
??· Tangerines


 Vegetables 
??· Asparagus
??· Beets
??· Broccoli
??· Carrot
??· Cauliflower
??· Eggplant
??· Onions
??· Celery root
??· Green beans
??· Green cabbage
??· Turnips
??· Radishes
??· Endives
??· Garlic


Salad
??· Cucumbers
??· Celery stalk
??· Celery root
??· Garden cress
??· Lamb's lettuce
??· Lettuce
??· Onions
??· Spinach
??· Tomatoes
??· Zucchini.

Another quote i got from the web to explain it a little differently: 

"A food such as Celery for example, does not provide enough calories to digest itself AND keep the body going whilst doing so - The net result is a loss of calories and hence it qualifies as a "negative calorie food"

The info came from: Negative Calorie Food


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 13, 2008)

Built said:


> I'll leave you alone. To eat your icky daily tomato. You come to Vancouver, I'll make one taste good for you, how about that?



Haha If you could actually get me to enjoy one, it would be well worth the trip lol


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2008)

I've heard about these foods over the years, but only considered this possible with celery...maybe iceberg lettuce, since its mostly cellulose and water. But beyond that, there is no such thing as "negative calorie" food.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 13, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> I usually eat one when im feeling a bit peckish throughout the day, with half to a litre of water and it fills me up.  Also when your body is breaking down a tomato, it actually expends more calories than whats in it.. So i use it to fill the gap when im hungry between meals or snacks, and consider it a neutral on my food diary.
> 
> I pre-plan my meals for the entire day, so by just having a few nuts, or a light snack etc, can turn a moderate or small deficit into a tiny one.
> 
> Besides my parents always used to make me eat tomatos at dinner... thats a good enough reason for me to keep doing it!  its certainly not doing me any harm.



If only that were true, my friend.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 13, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> I couldnt have said it better myself, here is a list i found on the web of the more common foods belived to be in this 'negative calorie' class:
> 
> Fruit
> ??· Apples
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm calling bullshit on at leas half of that list. I especially need some proof that those fruits require more energy to digest than you get from them. 
Black bears eat those berries as a high calorie snack to help them bulk for winter. Those berries are jam packed with sugar.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Black bears eat those berries as a high calorie snack to help them bulk for winter. Those berries are jam packed with sugar.



The sugar isn't important. What is important is the magical (and scientifically unproven) characteristics of the foods on that list that make them little thermogenic wonders......Jeeze Kel, don't ya get it?


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree totally, if i was going to be eating any of those foods on that list, i would include their calories in the count definately.  The only time i dont is when i have a tomato between snacks, and even if it costs the full amount of calories ive gone over my deficit by around 26cals.

I dont support or promote 'negative calorie' foods, i was just giving the info as a response to being asked about it.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an idea Mclovin.

Eat, like, 500 calories worth of prunes (which is really not that much) every day.

You'll lose an extra pound per week!


----------



## Built (Aug 13, 2008)

Mclovin said:


> I dont support or promote 'negative calorie' foods...



Yes you do:


Mclovin said:


> ...when your body is breaking down a tomato, it actually expends more calories than whats in it..


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2008)

Built said:


> Yes you do:



You beat me to it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2008)

So basically you are saying a human can't survive on eating only fruit everyday? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2008)

If these foods were truly negative~calorie, then rabbits would be extinct.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2008)

By the way...theres not much better than a good home grown tomato slice on two slices of wheat with mayo and salt and pepper.   Fucking with mine is grounds for immediate Ass whipping!!


----------



## Built (Aug 13, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> If these foods were truly negative~calorie, then rabbits would be extinct.



Spongeworthy.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 21, 2008)

Not to brag, but I really enjoy eating vegetables...I can cook up half a bag of them and eat them all, I look forward to it actually. The only thing I add is a bit of pepper! Mmmmmm, mixed vegetables and chicken breast...must be close to dinner time 

It's very important to still eat foods that you don't hate eating. It is much easier to stay on a diet plan with foods you can learn to like. You may not crave and love the foods, but you shouldn't be torturing yourself while eating them.

I recently bought a 5lb jug of Natural whey protein...it tastes like I'm drinking ground up chalk mixed with water. Only reason why I bought it is because they were all out of the flavored stuff. Looks like I'm going to have to buy another jug of chocolate mint and make my drinks half natural, half chocolate mint


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2008)

Built said:


> Spongeworthy.


----------



## Bren007 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Make em' tasty*

I spill a couple of spoonfuls of Campbell's No Fat soup over my vegetables to make them pallatable. This doesn't do that much damage (I think?) 100g's of canned tuna (in brine or water) with a squeezes of lemon and I'm all set.


----------



## Bren007 (Sep 2, 2008)

*error correction*

with a few squeezes, I shouild have said


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Buy a case.....Definately buy a case.


----------



## Biggly (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 to "If you're throwing everything in sauces and recipes youre probably adding a ton of extra calories".

Negative calorie foods do exist to some extent but not the vast majority of that list (pinapples?!). Also the only way you'll benefit from negative calorie foods is to eat a lot in one sitting with nothing else - that way you'll burn calories "digesting" a large lump of non-event.

Eat em with anything else and it's just extra cals on top, since you're going through the digestion process anyway.

I'm not overly keen on veggies, heck most people aren't, but Built has a good idea there - soup em. Rather than soup I just blend the blighters, like a home-made V8, or bunch a bowl of chopped fresh veggies in my wok just as the chicken is already about done. They are only "cooked" for about 30 seconds, ie long enough to get the flavor from the chicken, herbs, onions or whatever. As every bite of veggie comes with a lump of tasty chicken, it's no biggie.

The main reason for munching fibrous veggies, as opposed to any other kind, is for the fiber, right? I've actually found baked beans work pretty well in that regard 


Not sure if it's fiber or gas but they get things moving...



B.


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Eat em with anything else and it's just extra cals on top, since you're going through the digestion process anyway.



To be fair, if you eat a LOT of fibre with other food, it can reduce the calories you get from the meal because so much of the surface area of that meal never gets digested. 

But I'm sure that's not what the OP meant by negative calorie foods.

I blend stuff into soups all the time. Makes for a tasty, thick, satisfying soup and as an added perk, hubby doesn't like the texture of some veggies, such as caramelized onion. Blended, you still get the taste but not the texture.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2008)

Built taught me this one:

In a blender, take a cup of broccoli, some grilled chicken breasts, and a can of chicken broth. Blend it in, dont liquify it, just chop it. You have soup...duh..anyway, nuke it in the microwave and you have a very filling dinner/lunch with a ton of protein and fiber.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2008)

by the way-use psyllium husk powder for extra fiber. I use 6 tsp a day.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Sep 4, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> by the way-use psyllium husk powder for extra fiber. I use 6 tsp a day.



Good for you for incorporating extra fiber into your diet. But there seems to be a synergistic relationship between nutrient components of foods (particularly vegetables) which doesn't seem to be replicable with suppliments.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> Good for you for incorporating extra fiber into your diet. But there seems to be a synergistic relationship between nutrient components of foods (particularly vegetables) which doesn't seem to be replicable with suppliments.


Vanessa, I use this in addition to my very well stocked array of fibrous vegs. If I dont do this, and my family will concur because we all have the same problem, we dont use the facilities. Not get gross, but I like to poop on a normal basis-basically.


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 5, 2008)

*essential fatty acids will replace that salad rage your craving*



trapper124 said:


> Ok i am trying to lose weight.  Alot of weight.  Well i need to eat more fiberous veggies but the thing is i can't stand any of them, like lettuce and stuff of that nature i can't hardly eat it.  I was wondering if yall new different recipes with chicken or with sauces that make any of the fiber veggies taste good or to disguise there tastes?  I'd really appreciate any help.  Thanks



more morons conclude veggies rule.....
im a body builder and most of my diet consist of steamed greens that's the key......but [oopsie]fish oil[/URL] helps my craving for any food....it helps with appetite issues...most salad freaks like salads to often....get over it control the urge to eat more salad lol......cabbage crunch......eat that for lunchie..............


----------



## Perdido (Sep 5, 2008)

Ditto what ReproMan said.


----------



## nni (Sep 5, 2008)

who wants infractions? 

keep it clean, and no spamming.


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 5, 2008)

mod thanks for  steppin in and scolding

 im just keeping it real here all about health and good clean post about protein and useful fish oil products....I use your proteins and will continue as a buyer... I cant begin to say this one im so glad you stepped in im gracious of your presence and full of awesome words for your forum/....peace out iron man mag and all here one love and good healthy bodies  lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Biggly (Sep 5, 2008)

> mod thanks for steppin in and scolding



You're welcome to the deletion too 

Discussing moderation or moderators can quickly lead to a tail-spinning loop and is generally discouraged.


B.


----------

